# Cheap Shipping to Cyprus.



## handsomeguy31 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for your previous helpful replies. Ill return the favour to newcomers when I become accustomed to Cyprus. 

Can anyone advise me on the cheapest shipping method and companies maybe. I have some household goods and a new model Vauxhall Astra to ship. Which is the best way,etc as Ive had two quotes for everything included and they were way too high in my opinion. How have people done it and what have they paid? Thanks again. Mike n Nat.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

handsomeguy31 said:


> Thanks for your previous helpful replies. Ill return the favour to newcomers when I become accustomed to Cyprus.
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the cheapest shipping method and companies maybe. I have some household goods and a new model Vauxhall Astra to ship. Which is the best way,etc as Ive had two quotes for everything included and they were way too high in my opinion. How have people done it and what have they paid? Thanks again. Mike n Nat.


Hi Mike & Nat,
We used Burkes of Wolverhampton. We had a full pack/unpack service with a car and our stuff in a 40' container. We paid about £3500 plus £125 for marine insurance


----------

